# future fish



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

this is what i want to put in my 50gal tank can some one tell me is this sounds ok

1st 3 blue green Chromis
2 somthing to sift the sand 
3 humbug
4 hawk fish
5 2 clown fish and maybe a bta if my tank is mature enough
6 cleaner wrass
7 maybe a bi colourd angel or some type of tang to finish it off im not sure if my tanks big enough
then im going to work on the coral and inverts


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds good to me, tho pick your final fish with care if u decide to go with one. A belligerent Tang or Angel will nip away your corals and inverts once u move into those. But u are pretty much fine :thumbsup:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd stay away from angels as most don't do well in under 300g set ups. There are a few that do make it, but the success to death ratio is astounding. You might try a dwarf angel but you'll figure out why they say angels and coral don't work well. Even dwarves that don't attack coral eventually do. And once established are even more difficult to remove. If by humbug you mean damsel, you may want to evaluate that as they are related to the chromis and clowns. Damsels, and what I know as humbug's, are very combative and tend to kill most tank mates.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

bi-color angels are "dwarf" angels, reaching a maximum length of about 6 inches and would be an option for your tank if you choose not to add coral. If you do add the angel be sure to supplement it's feeding with a food designed specifically for angel's because a majority of their natural diet consists of sponge and other carnivorous treats not found in most carnivor formulas. As far as the other fish the humbug, or 3-stripe damsel will more than likely be the most agressive fish in the tank, and with a pair of clowns in there you might want to reconsider. Other than that, the list sounds fine, (you didn't specify which hawkfish species interests you) keep in mind, however, that cleaner wrasses are very short-lived and often perish within a year in an aquarium


----------

